# Vomiting vs regurgitation



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good to know the differences 
Vomiting and Regurgitating in Dogs: Know the Differences - Pet Food Diva


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Same article but posted on Dr. Jean Dodds' blog:

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Vomiting vs. Regurgitation and Associated...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting - I guess I always thought vomiting was regurgitating. Now I know the difference. Thanks for the article.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Very helpful information thank you guys.


----------

